# For what it's worth



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Never heard of this website but ran across it and thought I would pass it on. If anyone has info on the site I'd be interested in knowing if it is trustworthy.

If this site is to be believed this is some honked up stuff.



> The European Commission has given the Czech Republic, Hungary and Poland one month to change their minds on participating in the EU's migrant relocation scheme. Brussels started legal proceedings earlier this month against the countries and have threatened to take away Poland's voting rights if they don't cave in to EU demands.
> 
> EU migration commissioner, Dimitris Avramopoulos, said: "There is still time to change everything and come back to normality."
> 
> Interestingly, the Commission isn't pursuing a case against Austria, who have also refused to take in any migrants. Perhaps it has something to do with Austria being a net contributor to EU coffers, while Czech Republic, Hungary and Poland all receive more money than they pay in. None of the countries seems to be willing to budge, thankfully, and could see their case end up in the European Court of Justice after the relocation scheme ends. Avramopoulos seems adamant that migrants will still need to be relocated even after the scheme ends, it's going to be interesting to see who blinks first&#8230;


*NOTE* No need to click the link because I have quoted the entire article. Unless of course you have a need to to try to find more.

EU gives Poland, Hungary and Czech Republic a month to change mind about migrants ? Westmonster


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All Three countries, Poland, Czech Republic and Austria are demonstrating common sense and survival instincts for their nations and culture. If pushed, leave as Britton is doing but quicker.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I read this somewhere the other day. It appears socialism is not all what it's cracked up to be. Go figure.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

More sovereign nations are bucking The NWO, I hope they don't cave....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been reading about it in several location for weeks now.

I think they are getting sick of the Brussels bosses.

FWIW, they can drop all that muzslime garbage in the middle of the Med without a boat.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It's valid.

If Breitbart is reporting it....it's valid...

EU Gives Hungary, Poland, One Month to Back Down and Accept Migrant Quotas


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

If the migrants were Christian, they would have been welcomed. Instead, it's hordes of young muslim men, waiting to descend like locusts.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's not immigration. It's invasion.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Robie said:


> It's valid.
> 
> If Breitbart is reporting it....it's valid...
> 
> EU Gives Hungary, Poland, One Month to Back Down and Accept Migrant Quotas


Lets call it what it is. Germany is giving the orders.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prez Trump's visit to Poland earlier this month is all part of this EU stand-off .... expect even more trouble - Italy is planning some end run trick to get Obammy's relatives moving north out of Rome ... Germany & Markel is about to realize just how far the leash can be stretched ....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Was just reading this... absolutely terrifying, savage :vs_shocked:




__ https://www.facebook.com/RTnews/posts/10155837395449411


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The EU seems to be a hard pill to swallow, but I guess it has it's financial rewards? Perhaps though, it isn't much different than our federal government shoving it's will against the states? Maybe it's not that different, but as I read the article, I keep thinking of this is how the New World Order would work.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I read this somewhere the other day. It appears socialism is not all what it's cracked up to be. Go figure.


Lmao yep but tell the left that....if noone works for thiers this country will collapse faster than it is now..

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Loved some of the comments in TG's article. They actually feel it's their turn to invade, and there are European dips supporting the invasion.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

TG said:


> If the migrants were Christian, they would have been welcomed. Instead, it's hordes of young muslim men, waiting to descend like locusts.


Our past president said we'd take the muslims but not the Christians. Go figure huh


----------

